# Signature box pics.



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I seem to be able to put pics into a post but not into my sig box. Anyone know why or how I can put a picture into it ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neil, You probably have BB code disabled in your profile.
Hoggy.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spot on Hoggy. Many thanks , just got to find a nice pic now


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody know what the maximum size the pics can be to have 2 side by side? I've been messing around with this for an age and they still come out one above another :x


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Forum rules for signature on below link

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=138623


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks T3RBO


----------

